# Alcan Aluminum (Kingston Works South Plant)



## jerm IX (Jan 24, 2012)

...During the first world war, aluminum production skyrocketed. As the second world war got underway in 1939, Alcan decided to build a massive sheet-rolling plant in Kingston, Ontario, known as Kingston Works, to meet the escalating needs for the war efforts of the Canadian, British and U.S. governments...

The full write-up with a brief history of the site and the company, and the exploration, with tons of pics, is here...


http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2012/01/abandonment-issus-alcan-aluminum.html







Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Staring up at her by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




Untitled by jerm IX, on Flickr




The flood by jerm IX, on Flickr




ALL LOGS SCRAPPED MUST BE REPORTED by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## st33ly (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcan sounds very familiar, the alloys on my dads mini are made by Alcan. Nice pics, thanks for posting


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers, thanks for reading and sharing that.


----------

